# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  الحماية الجنائية للادخار العام في شركات المساهمة

## أ.د.غنام محمد غنام

الحماية الجنائية للادخار العام في شركات المساهمة

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
نظل نتعلم من أستاذنا الدكتور / غنام محم غنام ، وننهل من بحر عمله ، فهو عظيم وعبقرى فى تأصيل المعلومة لدرجة رائعة ، وتعلمنا من سيادته الإستمرارية فى البحث العلمى مع تنوع الموضوعات والمجالات المختلفة.
فجزاه الله عنا جميعاً خير الجزاء ومتعه بالصحة والعافية ،،،
تلميذ سعادة الأستاذ الدكتور / غنام محمد غنام 
     د.محمد لطفى

----------

